# Amazing trick from the movie Sivaji-The Boss.



## zyberboy (Jul 4, 2007)

Source :- Forwarded Email



*RAJINI - BLACK to WHITE - SECRET*



It's a rap number-with its theme as Style and who else to fit the role than the superstar himself.
But a closer look would show the altogether different kind of transformation that the ageing actor has made in the super-hit film Sivaji.
All this, with the help of computer graphics that lifts a European woman's skin and grafts it into the superstar's face.

"Whatever shot we took with Rajini sir, we took with a white girl we selected. We went for the girl because she would have softer skin and flushed cheeks. We took the tone and texture from her face and applied it on his face," said cinematographer K V Anand.
Each of the over 6,500 frames had to be worked on individually and he same process has been used to create an almost black Rajini in the song sequence too.

"We've taken almost one year with the help of 25 technicians. To get the first shot, the perfect shot, it took us six months," said Creative Director, V S M Mohan.
The attempt is being deemed a first in world cinema and the producers are more than delighted with the results.
"I did not understand what they were doing until I saw the product during the second week of May," said the Producer M S Guhan.

In this movie he looks 20 years younger and that's what the masses are raving about.
Well, now you know better than to trust those fairness cream advertisements that promise to make you fair in a week's time.
It's more than a year for the superstar himself to be fair-complexioned. But fair or dark- he's liked by everyone anyway.



*i101.photobucket.com/albums/m56/cyberboy_kerala/shivaji/ShowLetter4.jpg


*i101.photobucket.com/albums/m56/cyberboy_kerala/shivaji/ShowLetter3.jpg


*i101.photobucket.com/albums/m56/cyberboy_kerala/shivaji/ShowLetter5.jpg


*i101.photobucket.com/albums/m56/cyberboy_kerala/shivaji/ShowLetter7.jpg


*i101.photobucket.com/albums/m56/cyberboy_kerala/shivaji/ShowLetter8.jpg


*i101.photobucket.com/albums/m56/cyberboy_kerala/shivaji/ShowLetter.jpg


*i101.photobucket.com/albums/m56/cyberboy_kerala/shivaji/ShowLetter2.jpg


*i101.photobucket.com/albums/m56/cyberboy_kerala/shivaji/ShowLetter6.jpg


video *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vsb5N6-7KE4


----------



## netguy (Jul 4, 2007)

yes!!
its a superb effort and fans lik him to see in this way....atleast 4 somtimee.....!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice, really nice, even better if it came along with some sort of a basic tutorial, but ..

Am rolling on the floor laughing. I don't know why.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 4, 2007)

This is so freakin' hilarious...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 4, 2007)

What the......the guy is 58, give him mature roles like Sexy Sam (KANK)


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 4, 2007)

well almost more importantly... i liked the heroine shriya... no need to make her fair complexioned...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 4, 2007)

haha . this is really hillarious.


----------



## iMav (Jul 4, 2007)

they worked on each frame .... man thats so much work


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2007)

Actually his original name is Shivaji Rao Gaekwad and he is a Marathi by birth 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rajnikanth#Early_life


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 4, 2007)

^^thanx for the info.


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 4, 2007)

Realised the trick while watching the movie.
To be frank... any photoshopper worth his salt would have already realised that it is purely a case of sampling.. the model's skin/tone onto Rajni's skin.

I had already gave the look a name.... _RajKapoor white_ ... as I thought the color was sampled from RajKapoor's skin tone.


----------



## Avatar (Jul 4, 2007)

Interesting read  .


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 4, 2007)

good hard work.


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 4, 2007)

Why is that _firangi_ model placed on every frame? They required twice the amount of footage for the entire movie - once with Rajnikant and one with the model.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2007)

U wont be able to see this film while in Tamilnadu/Andhra  atleast for a month?because the crazy fans of "anna" are putting pooja's and note(rupees)-mala's on the Screen and cut out's.and during teh show his fan's will be spraying paper pieces all over the theatre! 
most other actors in TN too afaik for eg:Vijay also get this sort of fans.


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Jul 4, 2007)

well that's great ................


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 4, 2007)

That is a really commendable effort. But as mentioned by cyberboy_kerala this is a first ever attempt of this kind in the world. I really don't think so...


----------



## blueshift (Jul 5, 2007)

Amazing trick.


----------

